# Peanut Butter Balls



## CookinBlondie (Dec 25, 2004)

For Christmas, my aunt wants me to make her some chocolate covered peanut butter balls.  I was going to make them today, but I don't have a recipe.  If any of you have a good recipe for them, I would be very greatful if you could share it with me.  Thanks in advance.

_CookinBlondie*_

_*P.S.  Merry Christmas!*_


----------



## Audeo (Dec 25, 2004)

Here's a link to marmalady's recipe for you:

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=4660&start=0

You can nix the parafin from the chocolate and use about 1/4 cup of whipping cream to thin the chocolate for dipping.

What a lucky aunt!

Good luck!


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 25, 2004)

I didn't look at marmalady's recipe, but for the peanut butter centers, I have a trick that I like to do.  I mix the confectioner's sugar into the peanut butter, then I mix in a bit of cold water.  The water will cause the peanut butter to seize.  You get a harder peanut butter center.  Be careful about how much water you put in.  Just add a bit at a time and mix.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 26, 2004)

Never thought of doing that, Psi!  It would save chilling the pnut butter mixture to get it firm!  Tx!


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 26, 2004)

It's the closest I could get to the texture of the peanut butter in the Reese's Cup.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 2, 2005)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> I didn't look at marmalady's recipe, but for the peanut butter centers, I have a trick that I like to do.  I mix the confectioner's sugar into the peanut butter, then I mix in a bit of cold water.  The water will cause the peanut butter to seize.  You get a harder peanut butter center.  Be careful about how much water you put in.  Just add a bit at a time and mix.



Brilliant!!!

Thanks, psiguyy!


----------

